# Hooger Booger?



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

never heard of them...interesting


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

pics? :dunno:


----------



## administrator (Mar 10, 2006)

they do have some odd shaped designs, but they also have a ton of designs that are more conforming to what you see out there.


----------

